# Doe in labor, looking for advice



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

We have a doe in labor. Water broke just 5 minutes ago. Wife is out there with her. After water broke, a single foot, probably front, sole of foot was facing down. Dangled out for a few seconds then went back in. I told my wife to wait and if it presented same way again, we need to help. Probably a head or leg tucked back.

Anyone think differently?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Is she struggling to get the kid out? Sounds like the baby may not be presenting correctly. It may also be large and she is struggling to pass it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get in there. Sounds like mal-positioned. Glove up and go in. Now.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Took two tries but I thinki got the head forward. My hand barely fit, it was all I could do to get the head. She is eating grain right now between pushes.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

One boy out and well! Thanks so much! I figure she needs antibiotics. What kind is best? Anything available at tractor supply? I think they close in 30 minutes.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Great job!! 

My personal opinion antibiotic could wait until tomorrow but there are many others who know way more than I!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

And of course the placenta has passed and you know there are no more babies in her?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh no! She has more! We think 4, so we will be on watch for a while. Thanks, we will wait till the am, unless someone else eats says diff.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is best. I wouldn't race to get it. Are there any other kids in there? They should be delivered fairly quickly. You may have to go in again.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

She is already exhausted, so we gave her 1/2lb grain and I'm heading water for molasses water right now. She wolfed the grain right before pushing him out.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Any more babies? My experience is once the stuck one comes out, whoosh, come the rest in short order. Like KSalvagno said, you may have to go in again.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

One more out, one boy, one girl.
Now she has the bag of red water hanging. We are going to eat dinner and give her break to bond with the kids. Will check for the placenta in 30 minutes.
I assume penacilin had to come from vet? 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Sorry that's a bad pic, will follow with better one in the am when the sun is up and they are dry.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Congratulations! They look big! I'm guessing it's warm where you are? It's usually cold here and we have to dry them with a hair dryer so they don't freeze! A well deserved rest for all of you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be able to get Penicillin at TSC. But you may not even need to give it to her.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

So this morning both babies are alert and energetic. I've seen the girl nurse well multiple times. Not seen the boy yet, but he is searching so I'm sure he has figured it out a few times.

Our poor Moka still has the placenta in, has that thick cord dangling still. And she still seems to be having contractions. It's been about 12 how now. Edited here; from more reading sounds like probios, vit c, vit B and penacilin is my course of action.

I'm feeling like a dum dum for not doing a bounce test last night. Just assumed no more kids when I saw the cord hanging. Going to go do that now.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in up to.your elbow if she is still open. You may need a vet.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

@ksalvagno Am I going in to check for kids, or to try to free the placenta?
Just trying to understand the intent, even if I have a vet come.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never pull out a placenta. You are checking for retained kids.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks! I'm waiting at the vet now.
Oxytocin and antibiotics is what he's prescribing.
I'll check for kids before I give the oxy.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Well there was a kid. Feeling like such a dufus again. Every time you get confident...
She was a cute little girl too.
Feeling bummed.
Gave the oxy and la200. Just waiting on placenta now. Vet said give it 24 hours.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Don't worry! It can be hard to know when we should intervene. We all do our best and we all make mistakes. I'm sorry you lost her. It sounds like you have a good vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh wow.

If the afterbirth is hanging long you can tie it in a know to create weight to it to help her get it out.Just make sure it isn’t to heavy. You don’t want it to rip.


I would make sure the kid who you aren’t sure latched onto the teat does. Is the tummy full or empty?

Did you dip the umbilical cords in iodine/water?


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the last kid. Last year we had a girl who had the placenta hanging for quite awhile (like 2 days? at least one day) and we tied a washer to the end of it. Last year we did not give selenium gel as often as we should have. This year we gave monthly during pregnancy (or maybe skipped a month  but we were better about it and she passed the placenta like a champ this year. 

Like toth boer goats said, make sure the one is eating. That's one of the things we make sure before we leave the mama that the babies have latched on several times. Also that for us is an indication there may be another baby, we have tried to get kids to latch on and if mama is not done birthing, she won't let them until she's delivered the last kid.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

As far as bumping, we haven't ever done because neighbor who used to have sheep and is our wonderful mentor said she never could figure out that way if there was another kid but maybe others have better luck with that. 

Some indications there are no more kids is mom standing up and letting them nurse, placenta passing completely and of course the 'bumping' if that works for you. 

You can check and see if you are in a selenium deficient area (google selenium map) - we are not in a 'deficient' area but we are also not in a 'plentiful' area so we give them selenium gel periodically. It seemed to help cracker pass the afterbirth in a timely manner this year as opposed to last year.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

We have confirmed both kids latched good and nursed multiple times.
I think selenium is the issue. Last year we have it 1 month prior and at birth. We forgot about the 1 month prior this year. Next year I'm giving it throughout pregnancy. 

She is tired and not eating. We have given molasses water (she drank some) and magic drench with vit C and probios. 30 cc. She will eat whole peanuts in shell, but not gobble like usual. Going to get dark beer now, but will hold off until tomorrow with that. Don't want to overloads her rumen.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Hockeydudde said:


> We have confirmed both kids latched good and nursed multiple times.
> I think selenium is the issue. Last year we have it 1 month prior and at birth. We forgot about the 1 month prior this year. Next year I'm giving it throughout pregnancy.
> 
> She is tired and not eating. We have given molasses water (she drank some) and magic drench with vit C and probios. 30 cc. She will eat whole peanuts in shell, but not gobble like usual. Going to get dark beer now, but will hold off until tomorrow with that. Don't want to overloads her rumen.


Well shoot, that is concerning if she is not eating. I wish I had advice but I don't.  Keep us posted. If you continue to have a problem I would start another thread - 'New mama won't eat' or something along that line and it will get the attention of the more knowledgeable folks here and I wouldn't wait too long if you need advice. I know they can go down quick. I think vet already gave antibiotic right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't start another thread. Post all questions on the same one. We need the previous info to give proper advice. I would hold off on anything else. Did the vet give her a pain killer?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How is she doing? Did she get the antibiotics? Sounds like she needs them. Not eating after delivery is very worrisome. Did the vet mention a uterine flush as we have had to do that in the past after going in.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi all. She slept all morning, getting up like a zombie to let kids nurse, she is nothing of but a good mama. Since about 11, she has been popping. Since about 1 she had been eating, drinking. Seems like she is recovering. Still no placenta, but now after the last kid, nothing is hanging out, it's hard to tell if she passed it or not.

Yes, this am we have oxytocin after the kid passed, and la200 at the same time. It's just one shot, lasts 3 days. We got penacilin, and will probably give a full dose after 3 days if any sign of infection.

My wife is out there now, days she has started pushing. She is quite distended, but there isn't anything in the first 3 inches that she can feel with fingers.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Don't start another thread. Post all questions on the same one. We need the previous info to give proper advice. I would hold off on anything else. Did the vet give her a pain killer?


No painkiller.
I had seen that could be bad for contractions do shouldn't be given as it could hinder the contracting uterus, so I didn't ask.
Any human meds I could give?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hockeydudde said:


> No painkiller.
> I had seen that could be bad for contractions do shouldn't be given as it could hinder the contracting uterus, so I didn't ask.
> Any human meds I could give?


Red raspberry leaves will help her uterine health but until the oxytocin has done its job just keep her hydrated and comfortable. You’re right banamine would interfere with the contracting.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

After the still birth, I felt as best I could, but felt like the placenta was blocking my way. I REALLY hope there isn't another kid in there...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing all the right things. Best of luck to you and her.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Here is some better pictures.
The boy is the black one, he is shy, which is funny for a boy. They are both hoping around this morning, doing well.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

They are so cute! Hope mama is feeling better this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super cute! Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is every one doing?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

They are enjoying some sun outside the kidding pens for a few minutes. Got them out to clean out the pen, and they looked to comfy to put right back in. Should have taken a picture.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

I am still concerned about Moka though. Just read @daisymay thread and it renewed my fear of another kid. I'm thinking about checking her cervix. If everything is normal, it should be closing up right? (we are now 44 hours since kidding, 28 hours since oxytocin). If her cervix is still wide open, it would be concerning and I might need go in again to feel around?

How deep is the cervix on a dwarf Nigerian?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Didn't you take her to the vet? Didn't the vet verify there were no more kids? Is she eating and doing ok now?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

I did not take her, just went and described what was going on. Maybe that was a mistake, I just couldn't bear that stress at that time.

She is our funniest goat, always a little odd, so it's hard to say what's normal, but she seems 80% normal. Eating, drinking and LOTS of pooping.
Didn't seem to be having contractions since yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are concerned, I would have a vet come to her. Ultra sound would be less stressful.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Alright, good news update!
Moka was seeming pretty normal, but like i said, it's hard to say what normal is for her, she is funny. But we never saw the placenta and the cord was broken when the last kid was delivered, so we didn't have that indicator. I had seen online that an ultrasound was $300-500 but finally decided we were worried enough, we'd find out how much it was at least. At our vet is was $75. Just got back and everything was clear, uterus had shrunk to a good size. She is back with kids. Her lady regions also look much better after applying perineal cream for a few days. We are still watching for infection, and will start penicillin if needed.
Thanks all! I really appreciate the help and lack of judgement. You saved our goats and kids life.
I'll post a separate thread soon with all of our kids this year.
For now, a few more pics of momma and babies and a few bonus pics of our lgds bring cute bff's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The pups and goats are all adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are not here to judge but to help. So happy you got the peace of mind from knowing for sure.
Great pix🐶


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 

How cute.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Worth every penny! Good job. I was concerned about the lack of eating and the distended back end also. What a cute family- a triad of colors all with brown socks!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks all!
We are still watching for infection, she doesn't smell great, but I wouldn't describe it as "foul". I'm going to compare to another for and check her temp today. She is eating, drinking and back to her usual, oddball self, lol.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations! That was a rough ride, goodness. I’m so glad she’s doing better. The kids are adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like she's on the mend. Good job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Mocha was teaching you all she could with that delivery! Bless her heart. Im glad you took her to the Vet! Good Job! Ive used Preperation H on swollen girly parts after delivery. It helps. Beautiful kidds!


----------

